# Van staal reel



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Eventually I want to buy myself one of these van staal 200 series reels. They are beauties but very expensive. Going for 600-800 on amazon 

This reel can hold 400 yards of 15# mono, 500 yards of 40# braid, and with a gear ratio of 4.25/1

Has anyone ever used this brand or ever heard about it?


----------



## D-Bak (Jul 8, 2014)

Never heard of them. They are beautiful though. 

Not really my style as I bump and tap my stuff pretty regularly. Already have a few little scratches on my one week old pflueger purist. 

I would most likely use that as a nice paper weight on my desk. So I can stare at it mid day and more easily drift off to a fishing dream world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

Go to strippers online or surf talk site. They sometimes have these reels lightly used at cheaper prices.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

D-Bak said:


> Never heard of them. They are beautiful though.
> 
> Not really my style as I bump and tap my stuff pretty regularly. Already have a few little scratches on my one week old pflueger purist.
> 
> ...


The difference is, these are designed to stand up to all the bumps and taps, not to mention the harsh saltwater life that they are meant to thrive in...


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> The difference is, these are designed to stand up to all the bumps and taps, not to mention the harsh saltwater life that they are meant to thrive in...


Not recommended for fresh water? I know a guy that uses these for stripers in Boston canals


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Detainer said:


> Not recommended for fresh water? I know a guy that uses these for stripers in Boston canals


I didn't say they weren't "recommended" for freshwater. They're "designed" for saltwater, which usually means very high corrosion resistance, overbuilt gearing, and sealed housings to prevent water and sand from entering. They should almost last a lifetime if only used in freshwater.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Are you trying to sell me one? Because you just sold me more than I already have been lol


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Detainer said:


> Are you trying to sell me one? Because you just sold me more than I already have been lol


Ha ha! Don't forget about the titanium drive shaft, and CNC milled body. 

I'd love to sell them! 'Cause that's the closest I'll probably ever get to owning one.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> Ha ha! Don't forget about the titanium drive shaft, and CNC milled body.
> 
> I'd love to sell them! 'Cause that's the closest I'll probably ever get to owning one.


Are you a salt water fisherman?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

No. Just a fan of all things tackle related.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

I have one I use in the salt for stripers, blues, founder, etc. Its completely sealed so you can drop it in the sand and reel it under water to rinse it out! I plan on passing it on to my kids. It is pretty to look at but its the toughest reel out there. Not smooth like my Stella, but that's a different application.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Thought I would never see one of these again. I was salmon fishing at Port Washington harbor Wisconsin last year in August and got to talking with a fellow about the fishing and could not help notice his reel, he kept sliding a small felt bag over it when he set it down . Anyway it was this fancy reel. He explained everything about it and I have forgotten all he said except it was expensive and was like going to last forever. I examined it and then drooled over it and decided I would never be able to afford one, but it sure was nice.


----------



## kane10 (Jul 30, 2009)

They do make a version for around $450. They original maker sold the company, not sure if the quality has changed. They are the top of the line reel. At the end of your season you can send it to them and they will completely go through it and replace any worn parts.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Yea those are cool


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

-C-IMP said:


> *Go to strippers online* or surf talk site. They sometimes have these reels lightly used at cheaper prices.


I bet they charge a lot more on that site. Do they have some action videos?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

van staal's are fully sealed and ment for the salt, many use them on the piers I fish along the gulf coast, but they don't catch anymore fish then others, they look good ....I recently came back with a Penn torque 5(traded a New Penn 30vsw2 and rod for it) that has similar options but slightly more drag and more line take up per crank, the Staal's are a little less....they will only honor there guarantee if sent back yearly for them to service(that isn't cheap)....the gold and black are anodized and will loose some of there color over time, where the silver won't as much(the color I would prefer for that reason) and the Staals are being made over seas ....the more desirable ones are the older USA made....but still a fine reel if you have the cash to spend on one
most are manual bails too , but do come with a bail....manual reels take some getting use to, I fished with one last fall for the month and then this fall for the month and defiantly got better....prefer the smaller Mitchell 306 vs the Penn 706 but both worked good for me....still like a bailed reel 
ZeeBass is another high end spinner


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

The reason you don't see people using them for freshwater fishing is because theyre really heavy


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

I own a couple van staal also own a couple accurate spinning reels. If your are going to fish the surf they are great. Great line capacity and outrageous drag for a spinning reel. If your buying it to fish freshwater you are really wasting your money. It's a completely sealed reel so in turn isn't the smoothest reel on the market.


----------

